# Need suggestions on a reel mower



## Sbshive (Oct 27, 2021)

So I'm looking to move to a reel mower next spring. I have a Bermuda lawn and have been using a rotary mower the last few years. Would it be best for me to get something like a Mclane or a California trimmer or should I try and find a greens mower? If a greens mower would be the best route, what is a good model to look for and where should I look for one? Budget is around $1500-$2000 so I'd probably have to look for a used greens mower. Thanks


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Sbshive said:


> So I'm looking to move to a reel mower next spring. I have a Bermuda lawn and have been using a rotary mower the last few years. Would it be best for me to get something like a Mclane or a California trimmer or should I try and find a greens mower? If a greens mower would be the best route, what is a good model to look for and where should I look for one? Budget is around $1500-$2000 so I'd probably have to look for a used greens mower. Thanks


You should use the search option on TLF to find more info on previous threads. Lots of differing opinions on this subject! 😉


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

The main consideration will be what height you want to cut at. If you are looking to get nutty and play at .500", then you want a greensmower for sure. If you want to stay at 1" or more, then I'd say a Trimmer or McLane would be a good choice.


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

Sbshive said:


> So I'm looking to move to a reel mower next spring. I have a Bermuda lawn and have been using a rotary mower the last few years. Would it be best for me to get something like a Mclane or a California trimmer or should I try and find a greens mower? If a greens mower would be the best route, what is a good model to look for and where should I look for one? Budget is around $1500-$2000 so I'd probably have to look for a used greens mower. Thanks


Here's a thread on different places who sell used greensmowers
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=156

Heres a guide @Ware put together also
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=7365


----------



## Sbshive (Oct 27, 2021)

Thanks guys I'll check out these links. I'm probably not looking to go crazy at first so I'll probably stick to something around .75-1 inch


----------



## feinhorn (May 3, 2021)

Sbshive said:


> Thanks guys I'll check out these links. I'm probably not looking to go crazy at first so I'll probably stick to something around .75-1 inch


If you can make a ride up to Apex area, @SGrabs33 sells Cal trimmers. Got one from him at the beginning of the season, been cutting 1". Life changing!


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Once you go reel mower you won't go back! &#128513;


----------



## Sbshive (Oct 27, 2021)

feinhorn said:


> Sbshive said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys I'll check out these links. I'm probably not looking to go crazy at first so I'll probably stick to something around .75-1 inch
> ...


Might have to make a trim up there later this year and check them out in person. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Sbshive (Oct 27, 2021)

JerseyGreens said:


> Once you go reel mower you won't go back! 😁


Thats what I've been told. Definitely excited for next season to give it a whirl.


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

I know it sounds ridiculous, but the biggest pro of a reel mower for me is mowing wet grass. While it is not healthiest for the grass, the ability to mow wet grass without ever being bogged down is an amazing feature.

Ever seen stained cement with wet grass dragged by a mower? No thanks. Never again.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Sonoran Desert Lawn said:


> I know it sounds ridiculous, but the biggest pro of a reel mower for me is mowing wet grass. While it is not healthiest for the grass, the ability to mow wet grass without ever being bogged down is an amazing feature.
> 
> Ever seen stained cement with wet grass dragged by a mower? No thanks. Never again.


It can't be too awful on the grass. Just about every golf course is mowed (reel and rotary even) while being saturated with dew. Wet grass sticks in rotary mowers and makes a mess for sure. But as long as the mower is sharp, I've never seen it "hurt" the grass. Few rotary mowers are actually maintained sharp enough to cut well in wet conditions, but that's usually not a problem among enthusiasts.


----------



## DFWLawnNut (Jul 7, 2020)

You always have the option of trying a manual reel mower at that height as well to see if you like it or not. $99 isnt a bad starting place. Its what I ended up doing before I got my Allett.


----------

